# Mullet Fishing



## flyrod (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where and when the mullet are being caught?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Behind the DQ off Scenic Hwy at sunset. THousands of them.

Scott


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Thousands of mullet at the sandpiper pier in the morning.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I've got a school of 200 plus that visits my dock about every morning.... PM me and you can come get a share...


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Are u lookin to catch them off a dock or wade for them, me and a few friends go alot and do pretty well, if u like to drink beer till u can see the fish movin down the beach then weall start fishing but shoot me a email or pm


----------



## daqq (Jun 3, 2008)

Seen a few off of Pensacola Soundside on Tuesday, just before you get to where the gate used to be headed towards Navarre. They were jumping pretty good, but you'll need to wade out about 40-50 ft (about thigh deep, depending on how well you can throw a net) to get to them.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Right now you can catch em about anywhere, Baywatch, Galvez, Bon Secour, etc.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Yesterday I was at the sandpiper pier and it was slow from sun up to about 12 or 1 to about 4 the mullet where coming in big schools surfing on waves almost. but you have to be patient.


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Got any tips on mullet fishing?

You catch them with a cast net right?



Sorry, i'm new!


----------

